# Shreveport Field Trial



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open 1st series--triple, hen pheasants. Long retired tight behind flyer station and thrown towards fence. Live flyer at 200 yds.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update - are you down there?

FOM


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Will Derby conclude today? where is the qual?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Unfortunately, no--not in TX--just getting text messages from trial. However, weather in MN is awesome. No more snow. Bright sunshine and up to 70 today.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

We just got hit with a snow storm....


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any updates on the q or open?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Q brought 17 dogs back to water blind. Unofficial callbks.

1,2,5,7,10,12,13,14,15,16,18,20,27,29,31,35,36


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open called for rain. Will resume in a.m. to finish first series.

do not know if Q finished.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the updates....


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Q did not finish water blind. Lots of lightening rolled in a little after 3:00. Open has about 17 dogs to run in the am. Still raining. Forcast 3-5 inches between now and noon Sunday. Hopefully the lightening will leave the area. Although its still rumbling outside.
Long retired of open is thrown hip pocket to flyers. Right hand retired is trown towards fence and dogs are behind a mound looking at a somewhat obstructed view of bird.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

33 back in the Open, only have the numbers of my Pro, sorry...

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well they scrapped the land blind, they did not get another run, will run land blind tomorrow - is the weather getting them? Anyone?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I would not sleep much tonight if I were the Open judges.....Gotta do a double blind tomorrow and it has to get answers.....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

14 dogs callback - not sure if it will be to a water blind or water marks...they did a double blind this morning.

16, 22, 26, 27, 32, 56, 63, 65, 66, 68, 69, 73, 75, 76

FOM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

FOM said:


> 14 dogs callback - not sure if it will be to a water blind or water marks...they did a double blind this morning.
> 
> 16, 22, 26, 27, 32, 56, 63, 65, 66, 68, 69, 73, 75, 76
> 
> FOM


Water marks...lots of hard rain this weekend, perfect for duck dogs.;-)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Amateur land blind was plus 600 yards!;-) 
10 Am dogs to the water marks.

Open just finished.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> Amateur land blind was plus 600 yards!;-)
> 10 Am dogs to the water marks.
> 
> Open just finished.


Good heavens WHY????????????


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

2tall said:


> Good heavens WHY????????????


Don't know why, the person I was talking with was getting ready to run the Am water marks. 

Lot of rain Friday & Saturday, probably a lot of cathing up to do.

UPDATE; 3 dogs did the Am water marks without handling. Waiting on Open results.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to Rorem for 1st and 2nd!!!*

*1st - Aero - O=Dave & Virginia Furin* *H=Dave Rorem* - *QUALIFIES FOR OPEN NATIONAL*

*2nd - Yogi - O=Louie & Judy Churack* - *H = Dave Rorem* *--- NEW FC!!!!!*

Way to go guys!!! Looks like you two are having a great spring!!!! Way to start off the year!!!

_Sorry, those are the only 2 places I heard. _


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Bullet with his Open 4th!! 

Andy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Full results anyone?


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Bullet and Lainee


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats Lanie on Bullet's 4th.

This was the last trial for my dog Raider, he is going back on the sofa after having spent 7 months on it last Summer, duck seson and then only to run a few Spring trials. Back to squirrel/cat patrol and the good life. 

I thought it nice for him to finish his career with an Open JAM and a 3rd in the Am, good boy. 

Won't be long and we'll be hunting ducks again.;-)


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done Raider, well done.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Lainee and Bullet. Keep adding points.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry he's retired Franco. Hope the pup turns out.



How 'bout Lainee's Bullet-boy??? Waytogo Mark and Bullet!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go head Raider !! Happy retirement.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Results on EE.

Thanks to all the judges, workers and contestants! 

Congratulations to the winners and placements! 

Sunday's weather was as great as Saturday's was terrible. All stakes finished well before dark in spite of Mother Nature.

Another trial is in the book and I remember why we only do this once or twice a year.

Bone tired regards


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Congratulations to Bullet with his Open 4th!!
> 
> Andy


 

GO BULLETT!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to Mark E & Lainee!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Amateur land blind was plus 600 yards!;-)
> 10 Am dogs to the water marks.
> 
> Open just finished.


Surely not, that's crazy.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Give Raider a mile bone for me! Good way to finish a great career.

Let him break on that first duck next season!

Tim


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Lainee, congrats !!! Mr Booty, glad to see Raider go out in style.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Lee Jolley and his grand old lady, Jolie. It's great to see such a talented pair of veterans shine in a really tough test. Kudos to Chip Miles and his good dog Hank for their second place finish. 

My congratulations also go out to Ken Barton for his dog Zeke's Qual win with Ryan Brasseaux. That's a second and a first in consecutive weeks for this talented dog.

My congratulations to Rob Erhardt for his Derby win with Bill McKnight's good pup, Emmitt.

This was a trial plagued by rain, wind and poor visibility for much of the time, and the winners here were real survivors. Congratulations to all.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Jolie and Mr. Joley....looks like that qualifies her for this year's National Amateur.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Lee and Jolie!!! Also congrats to Ryan.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Lainee, Jimmy, and Mark!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Charles Cates and Tim Milligan on Boomers 2nd in the derby!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Good job Mark, bullet and Lainee on surviving the Open.
Congrads Tim boomer and Charles. One heck of a derby.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys and gals, but I had nothing to do with this Open placement, other than wearing out the battery on my cell phone with all the texting to get updates! 

Thanks goes to Mark Edwards and my Butthead - they did the work, all I did was try and not have a heart attack waiting on updates! 

Congrats to Jimmy and Rip (RJ in Open) and Brandon and Bunny (JAM in Open). Also a congrats to Kevin and Caddy for their 4th place in the Am!

Also thanks to Brandon and Kevin for the texting all weekend...it sucks not being there!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge congrats to Buttlett and Mark, and to you Lainee for not breaking down under the stress!

Can anyone explain the reasoning for a 600 yard blind that was supposedly in the AM? Not casting any stones here, I just would like to know what circumstances required that set up to get answers. I would feel like I was not even working with my dog at that distance and I'm sure he'd need a gps to get back


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2tall said:


> Huge congrats to Buttlett and Mark, and to you Lainee for not breaking down under the stress!
> 
> Can anyone explain the reasoning for a 600 yard blind that was supposedly in the AM? Not casting any stones here, I just would like to know what circumstances required that set up to get answers. I would feel like I was not even working with my dog at that distance and I'm sure he'd need a gps to get back


Carol,

I don't believe the blind was that long - I think it was a joke...trust me if a blind was that long, it would of already been spread across the FT grapevine already and the bus would of run over the judges in the main forum, locked thread, threat of law suit, etc, etc...

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Lainee, Jimmy, and Franco!

Aaron*


----------



## jh (Mar 12, 2004)

FOM said:


> Carol,
> 
> I don't believe the blind was that long - I think it was a joke...trust me if a blind was that long, it would of already been spread across the FT grapevine already and the bus would of run over the judges in the main forum, locked thread, threat of law suit, etc, etc...
> 
> FOM



It really was that long, between 500-600 yds!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

jh said:


> It really was that long, between 500-600 yds!


Jay, thanks for all your work this weekend. Thanks to Tom and Wayne too!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Charles, Tim and Boomer on the 2nd in the Derby.

Troy


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

jh said:


> It really was that long, between 500-600 yds!


My rangefinder said 408 yds.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> My rangefinder said 408 yds.


Heck Tom, that's a warmup blind.;-)


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I was amazed that they were able to include 3 of the 4 falls from the first series!


----------

